

N1GHT.com, the nightlife platform. Looking for feedbacks - darwinia
http://www.n1ght.com
I&#x27;m one of the co-founder. We&#x27;re in Belgium, Brussels.<p>Basically, we are building a platform for the nightlife.<p>The global idea is to provide a fast, easy, reliable, honest, accessible website to find parties in your city.<p>Accessible in multiple languages and devices, without mandatory login to find a party.<p>We&#x27;re using the most complete and up-to-date source of information for parties (Facebook) and make them available in a clear and easy manner.<p>We provide multiple tools for nightclubs and events promoters. Analytics, viral promotion tools (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1eFm7A9), customization,... And we&#x27;re working on a ticketing solution dedicated to nightclubs.<p>Our bet is local clubbing guides aren&#x27;t reliable because of their financial dependance on events promoters. Our premium features for nightclubs are paying, but at a very low price. (even free when possible) to avoid to become dependent of them.<p>Our business model is to sell nightlife oriented tools and presence on our platform to brands. (white labeling, contests, &quot;spot&quot; events,...)<p>Our MVP is released since june and we&#x27;re looking for feedbacks.<p>Thanks for your help!
======
darwinia
I'm one of the co-founder. We're in Belgium, Brussels.

Basically, we are building a platform for the nightlife.

The global idea is to provide a fast, easy, reliable, honest, accessible
website to find parties in your city.

Accessible in multiple languages and devices, without mandatory login to find
a party.

We're using the most complete and up-to-date source of information for parties
(Facebook) and make them available in a clear and easy manner.

We provide multiple tools for nightclubs and events promoters. Analytics,
viral promotion tools ([http://bit.ly/1eFm7A9](http://bit.ly/1eFm7A9)),
customization,... And we're working on a ticketing solution dedicated to
nightclubs.

Our bet is local clubbing guides aren't reliable because of their financial
dependance on events promoters. Our premium features for nightclubs are
paying, but at a very low price. (even free when possible) to avoid to become
dependent of them.

Our business model is to sell nightlife oriented tools and presence on our
platform to brands. (white labeling, contests, "spot" events,...)

Our MVP is released since june and we're looking for feedbacks.

Thanks for your help!

